# boat motor w/o fire



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forums!

Have patience, someone may be able to help you soon!

Gary
P.S. I removed your duplicate post. Same question in one forum is fine, it may take a while on this topic.....


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Here's a link that I recently ran across, which might help;
http://enginesandmagnets.com/id16.html
(not sure if I posted it properly, so you might have to cut, then paste it into your browser.)
Anyway, the first thing that I would check, which he mentions as well, is the "kill" switch circuitry, and by circuitry, I mean the ground wire itself. I am not much of a fan of Tecumseh engines, but have worked on quite a few of them, and have to say that, as far as ignition problems, they seem to be quite reliable, and the only such problems that I can recall turned out to be loose, frayed, or otherwise damaged ground wires.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

jp, there's a lot of discussion over at the iboats site on those old Eska motors, including some how-tos on retrofits for the obsolete ignition parts.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

ratherbefishin' said:


> jp, there's a lot of discussion over at the iboats site on those old Eska motors, including some how-tos on retrofits for the obsolete ignition parts.


Ayuh,.... 'n This is where to ask yer question....


----------

